# Survey: Who here makes $4k a month net from uber?



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

There are only 168 hours in a week. There is no way an Uber driver can earn $4k a month net. Not even close.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

4K net lifetime. Does that count?


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> 4K net lifetime. Does that count?


Yeah, that's more reasonable.


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> 4K net lifetime. Does that count?


If that's the case, why are you still doing it? Why are you still watching this forum? Maybe it's not that bad but you don't want new competition in an already saturated market?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> If that's the case, why are you still doing it? Why are you still watching this forum? Maybe it's not that bad but you don't want new competition in an already saturated market?


I wasn't complaining. Every dollar I have made from Uber is a dollar I wouldn't have had otherwise. 
Hope to make another 4K in the next 6 months.


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I wasn't complaining. Every dollar I have made from Uber is a dollar I wouldn't have had otherwise.
> Hope to make another 4K in the next 6 months.


$4k in 6 months? Are you working only 5 hours a week?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Only weekends, and not every weekend. 
For example this weekend I was a pax instead of a driver. Enjoyed some of that Uber money.

So tell us already. How much you bringing in?


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

About 2k a month working between 30~40 hours.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> About 2k a month working between 30~40 hours.


Net? That's not too bad at all if it's net.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I am sure there are people making over 4k a month.


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

just wondering if my earning is typical or did I do something wrong. It seems very little money I'm very surprised people are still doing it.



Cableguynoe said:


> Net? That's not too bad at all if it's net.


net. I have a good used car which doesn't cost a lot to drive.



TheWanderer said:


> I am sure there are people making over 4k a month.


with just uberX? I know people driving uber black/XL and they make over 6k a month.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

New York and san francisco


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> New York and san francisco


well then there's TLC cost and tons of police tickets.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> well then there's TLC cost and tons of police tickets.


I drive sf and gotten 1 ticket in 3 years.
And 1 parking ticket while doing uber lol.
Drivers in sf don't need tlc.


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> I drive sf and gotten 1 ticket in 3 years.
> And 1 parking ticket while doing uber lol.


never been to SF but in NYC there's police everywhere. You can't make left turn in many major intersections at certain times, and if you can turn you can only turn from certain lanes. You can't block bus lanes. "no standing" in a lot of places(if you drop off PAX it's probably fine). But there are "no stopping, no engine idling" sign which you can't even stop for a short period.



Zhenbuxianghua said:


> never been to SF but in NYC there's police everywhere. You can't make left turn in many major intersections at certain times, and if you can turn you can only turn from certain lanes. You can't block bus lanes. "no standing" in a lot of places(if you drop off PAX it's probably fine). But there are "no stopping, no engine idling" sign which you can't even stop for a short period.


When I lived in the city (many years ago) I got at least 1 parking ticket each month, and maybe 2 traffic violation tickets per year.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> If that's the case, why are you still doing it? Why are you still watching this forum? Maybe it's not that bad but you don't want new competition in an already saturated market?












So you're from NYC and you think that if you're not netting 4K a month, that it's not worth doing Uber but that works out to net $25.00/hr (which by the way, if you're thinking taxes paid but not including expenses, would be $37/hr~).

And that $37/hr~ is net what Uber takes...which can be anywhere between 25%-46~% of your fare and that's with what cents per mile?

And yes, I calculated it by the 40/hr a week.


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

Currently I'm not in the NY city area, and I don't even have a TLC.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> never been to SF but in NYC there's police everywhere. You can't make left turn in many major intersections at certain times, and if you can turn you can only turn from certain lanes. You can't block bus lanes. "no standing" in a lot of places(if you drop off PAX it's probably fine). But there are "no stopping, no engine idling" sign which you can't even stop for a short period.


Similar to sf. During commuter times you can't make turns during certain times. Police don't care unless you are causing a lot of traffic someone while stopped or stopping where a potential accident will happen.
The parking enforcers are vicious though. But if they are not there then no worries


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> Currently I'm not in the NY city area, and I don't even have a TLC.


I grew up there but was priced out long time ago.


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

$4k would require 60 hours per week (in a strong rideshare market), incl. some decent surges.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

3 years ago when rates were double I was popping 6 to 7 hundred net for 25 to 30 hours a week. My time is valuable so in order to keep my hourly rate up I drive less and less. Last night I walked out the door at 1:50 am, returned home at 2:31am with $32, net about 27. So I prob only make $150 a week but I'm doing that in 6 to 8 hours.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> Anyone?


If you asked this question 5 years ago then every Uber driver would have answered "only if I drove part time". Five years ago, $2k/week was the norm.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Net before gas, tolls, repairs and maintenance? Or after those costs?

Every poster seems to have different criteria in regards to what true net is, so it's hard to compare.


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Net before gas, tolls, repairs and maintenance? Or after those costs?
> 
> Every poster seems to have different criteria in regards to what true net is, so it's hard to compare.


Net after gas, tolls, repairs, maintenance, insurance, depreciation. You have to factor in all the costs. I estimate my cost to be around 14 cents per mile.


----------



## Jdfrisco (May 22, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> Anyone?


Easily 4g...could make 8 if I tried...


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

Jdfrisco said:


> Easily 4g...could make 8 if I tried...


SF? maybe that has something to do with it. Congrats! 
By the way are you driving uberX, XL, Black or SUV?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Jdfrisco said:


> Easily 4g...could make 8 if I tried...


Lol your right, If you are not making that in this market, you must be only driving east bay.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Who told you that ? The guy who sign you up for Uber ?


----------



## Jdfrisco (May 22, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> SF? maybe that has something to do with it. Congrats!
> By the way are you driving uberX, XL, Black or SUV?


X



TheWanderer said:


> Lol your right, If you are not making that in this market, you must be only driving east bay.


Yep...I avoid the East Bay


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

Jdfrisco said:


> X


wow that's incredible! There must be a lot of surges and long distances. maybe I should move to SF. But then the living cost there will be just too high like NYC.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> wow that's incredible! There must be a lot of surges and long distances. maybe I should move to SF. But then the living cost there will be just too high like NYC.


I wouldn't suggest moving here just for driving. If you have another gig set up here and already planning on coming here, that is a different story.


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

No i'm not moving there. If I can't afford NYC then I definitely can't afford SF bay area. Plus I don't want to get a TLC for that.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> No i'm not moving there. If I can't afford NYC then I definitely can't afford SF bay area. Plus I don't want to get a TLC for that.


Which city do you primarily drive?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Singing in the Rain said:


> There are only 168 hours in a week. There is no way an Uber driver can earn $4k a month net. Not even close.


Driving 50+ hours per week and giving 20+ rides per day, 7 days a week will clear you over $1,300 per week. Good luck keeping up that regiment for an entire month though.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

I average anywhere from $1600-2000 per month just driving Friday and Saturday nights totaling about 20 hours behind the wheel per week. So if you wanted to drive full time I think you can make 4K a month as long as you drove the right hours. There is no way i am about to quit my day job to try.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> just wondering if my earning is typical or did I do something wrong. It seems very little money I'm very surprised people are still doing it.


Why aren't u asking in yr market's forum then? They're all different.

And probably specify service level, X, XL, Select, etc


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

About the same here, but also with an airport run or two included. I work the overnight hours almost exclusively. I'll admit it's a challenge lately because of the newbies and out of town drivers who kill surges by staying parked Online in the middle of the bar district.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> Anyone?


2 plus years ago when the rates were decent no problem making that in under 40 hrs/week. Now it would take 80 hrs/week to make the same in my market.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> Anyone?


That's a trick question. 4K net cash after expenses. Yes I'm only looking at gas and car maintenance. Not factoring in car depreciation or other taxable deductions like cell phone. So 4K taxable income a month no
i drive uber x in Boston 40-50 hours a week.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

I personally know some guys who make that much or even more. However, how do they do that is another story. One thing is sure that you can not make that much by doing Walmart run or just driving around like a nomad.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Jdfrisco said:


> Easily 4g...could make 8 if I tried...


Ok, so show me a recent $1000-1200 for one week screenshot. 
Im not saying your not doing this, im just saying, i need some evidence to believe those kinds of numbers. 
I'm driving 30+ hours a week in Sac for like $400. But i drove for about 5 weeks in the SF bay area when i first started, and it was better..... But not 300% better maybe 30% to 50% better......


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

It's doable but takes luck and more hours than it should


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I do over 4k a month x and xl. But I work my ass off. 4k a month there's not a lot of money when you factor in your car your gas your insurance you're wearing Tear your time. You got to remember I've been doing this for a long time to net I found a week need to be around 16 hundred because I got to gas burning Caravan new 17 model 13 in the city 25 on the highway. The reason why I say 16 it's just talking out loud is that if you're a full-timer you're not going to owe any taxes because your mileage is going to be ridiculous thousand miles a week plus so figure a few hundred gas you're going to eat food that you normally would not eat on a regular job because you're all over the place that's probably a hundred a week eating slop takeout McDonald's excetera figure a little before tax even though you probably won't know it. My vehicles least I don't have to worry about appreciation just expense depreciation so $1,600 a week put your ad say a thousand x 4.3 about $5,000 a month . The new Uber hash per when I started is much harder longer times between pings and not near as many surges


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Ok, so show me a recent $1000-1200 for one week screenshot.
> Im not saying your not doing this, im just saying, i need some evidence to believe those kinds of numbers.
> I'm driving 30+ hours a week in Sac for like $400. But i drove for about 5 weeks in the SF bay area when i first started, and it was better..... But not 300% better maybe 30% to 50% better......


Wow 400 for 30 hours that's hideous. Sorry your market is that bad. If I drive 30 hours or more I expect to make 1000+. My best week about a month ago I made 2k in 50 hours. That is not norm. But 1500 over 40-50 is reasonable when it's not slow in my market.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

LoveBC said:


> It's doable but takes luck and more hours than it should


How many actual hours did you spend in your vehicle for that paycheck ?


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

I typically drive around 30 hours per week and takes home about $500 net. Not great but better than sitting in my couch watching TV.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

john1975 said:


> Wow 400 for 30 hours that's hideous. Sorry your market is that bad. If I drive 30 hours or more I expect to make 1000+. My best week about a month ago I made 2k in 50 hours. That is not norm. But 1500 over 40-50 is reasonable when it's not slow in my market.


Yea, i know that sounds really bad..... but i do most of that 30 hours on just Friday and Saturday, having at least 3 full days a week off, to go out and enjoy life, hiking, doing my photography, etc.

I guess my question should have been, does anybody make $1000+ a week, in 5 days or less, and then get to go do something to make life worth it ???



Zhenbuxianghua said:


> I typically drive around 30 hours per week and takes home about $500 net. Not great but better than sitting in my couch watching TV.


Now that sounds about like my market..... Maybe just a bit better....


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Yea, i know that sounds really bad..... but i do most of that 30 hours on just Friday and Saturday, having at least 3 full days a week off, to go out and enjoy life, hiking, doing my photography, etc.
> 
> I guess my question should have been, does anybody make $1000+ a week, in 5 days or less, and then get to go do something to make life worth it ???
> 
> Now that sounds about like my market..... Maybe just a bit better....


I do typically work 6 days but 40-50 hours so still have time to do things. I work more when it's busy less when it's not.


----------



## Scoom (May 9, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> Anyone?


A year ago netting a 4k a month was very much doable in a 40 hr workweek. Nowadays, you would have to to work 60 hrs plus and complete your Quest with some Boost earnings. I met an Uber driver yesterday at DCA McDonald's, who told me he does $1800 per week and sometimes $2000. I didn't believe him, he would have to show me his statements first before I would believe him.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

here in Seattle...

June 18 --> July 2

TOTAL EARNINGS

$1296.19


140
COMPLETED TRIPS
56h 38m
ONLINE HOURS
94%
ACCEPTANCE RATE
5
DRIVER CANCELLATIONS


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> Anyone?


Lol


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

geauxfish said:


> 2 plus years ago when the rates were decent no problem making that in under 40 hrs/week. Now it would take 80 hrs/week to make the same in my market.


uNLESS YOU ARE UBERNOLA... remember he clears over $1000 a week...


----------



## Scoom (May 9, 2017)

Robertk said:


> here in Seattle...
> 
> June 18 --> July 2
> 
> ...


This was a couple of weeks ago, but with bonuses


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Only way is lyft and uber the same time. Mostly do lyft at certain times and do rush hour and the bar scene it can be done. I live in Maryland so it might be different where you are though



Scoom said:


> This was a couple of weeks ago, but with bonuses


Your screwing your self if your not doing lyft 2


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Net? That's not too bad at all if it's net.


It's never net



Zhenbuxianghua said:


> just wondering if my earning is typical or did I do something wrong. It seems very little money I'm very surprised people are still doing it.


We are all surprised


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

El Cemento said:


> It's never net


Well yea. But without getting into all that, net being the amount you take home to do what you want with


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Robertk said:


> here in Seattle...
> 
> June 18 --> July 2
> 
> ...


How many actual hours would you say? How many miles?



Cableguynoe said:


> Well yea. But without getting into all that, net being the amount you take home to do what you want with


I know, but in my head it's also gotta be: minus what I invested to get there. Because I already worked for that car once.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Lol. The only way an Uber driver could make 4k a month is with a ski mask and a pistol.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah a lot depends on your market. If you are in a very good market you can make the 4K after expenses fairly easy. In some other markets it would not be possible. Just look at the city rates and then how busy each market is. There can be a huge difference. In some of the bigger markets like NYC San Fran Boston Chicago D.C. This is a viable job not only because of the rates but also how busy it is. In some other markets this is not a viable job not only because of lower rates but also much less demand.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

I do in Seattle. I drive XL and lately generally end up at $1100-1300ish a week after fees, which after gas and maintenance should clear me a grand plus a week generally by my estimates. This is always in slightly under 40 hours, as I usually do 8 hour (or very slightly over) shifts Friday/Saturday, and shorter shifts (5-7 hours) the other days. We have high rates, and I'm somewhat selective, so don't put a ton of miles on my van either. Other good drivers in the area do as good or better than me from what they post on the board here. I don't even try to mess with the rush hours or other peak times/special event stuff, or else it could probably be a bit higher. I basically do nothing but evening shifts. It would be pretty solid money if Seattle wasn't so stupid crazy expensive nowadays! But I guess that's why I'm Ubering/Lyfting so I can save up a ton of cash and GTFO of this area and buy a house somewhere more sane.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Net before gas, tolls, repairs and maintenance? Or after those costs?
> 
> Every poster seems to have different criteria in regards to what true net is, so it's hard to compare.


You forget car costs.

All these noobz driving new optioned up Accords, Sonatas, Passats with leather on X....

Finally met ONE reasonable UberX driver at LAX, Soviet guy driving a 2010 kia that he got for $2k at police auction.

And he was waiting for surge.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> Anyone?


$850.00-$900.00 a week TOPS GROSS
Working FULL TIME 12 HOUR SHIFTS 5-6 days a week for 2 YEARS.

before gas.
Before tax
Before insurance
Before car note.



TheWanderer said:


> I drive sf and gotten 1 ticket in 3 years.
> And 1 parking ticket while doing uber lol.
> Drivers in sf don't need tlc.


Ive gotten 10 traffic camera tickets

I have driven 400 miles in a day before.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

it can be done with x and xl. and not 100+ stops a week 3 year vet with alot of rides
and last week i should have hit 2500 as i argued with wife fri sat off sun..made only not even $200 fri sat
its not easy i work very hard. its gotten alot harder....
i dont do 80 hrs a week or sleep in my car..i try for big gross low rides but my avg is about 60-70 recently..weeks ago it was $1500 on less than 40 rides..summer i guesss


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Ive gotten 10 traffic camera tickets


I hope you ignored those camera tickets. (I wouldnt answer the door any time soon)


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Got 1 you got to know where they're at

thousand dollars a week with net you got to be a scientist anymore. You got to know if it's going to rain snow baseball teams playing the baseball teams good if they're bad the trains are coming in how many planes are coming in this job ain't worth it


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

As a select driver, if I sat in Hollywood and worked morning through evening 5 days a week, I'd make 4-6k.

On Uberx it would take a lot of surge/quest help and at least 6 days a week.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i am in phila. we got alot of options where to work ..pa del. n.j
on xL i get $2.05 a mile ..in some area;s of n.j i get $1.83 mile x and $2.83 mile xL so not much less than select imo....what could select be $4 a mile.
Some n.j areas most are .89 cents a mile


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

REDSEA said:


> I hope you ignored those camera tickets. (I wouldnt answer the door any time soon)


I paid every last one of them on time.
I have seen cars with 4 boots on them !
I am not going in to use bathroom to come out and find a boot on my car !

I would probably cut it off with a cordless grinder and end up in more trouble.

I just pay them and get it over with.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Here you have to be served in person, mail is cute and goes in the shreddedr. Photo cameras are now banned so I don't have to worry anymore. Before no one cared and tossed them.


----------



## Nice_Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a friend in Seattle who does Ride share full time and makes a min of $200 a day six days a week and more on Friday and Saturday. So yah some people make that amount


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Full time I was making over a grand a week net . Now part time around 15-20 hours I make about $500 a week net on average . I'm also Select and XL so that helps . I consider net after an uber/lyft fees, after gasoline and deducting 10 cents a mile for depreciation and maintenance


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah I do xl. X but if you work hard enough and smart enough you can usually break a grand a week that's like 6 days a week and I say the word easily we're in summer time now in college is out it's not so easily but if you go to the right areas if it could be done much easier if you go right into the city you're done lot of 5 block rides


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't know! I've been working 12 hours a day lately, and I don't think I can make that much. It'll be nice if I do though.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

What city u in that's very important


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

I make 1500 to 2000 a week with 200 in gas and one oil change a month. I work 60 to 80 hours, but the money is there is you work hard.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I know people who make that much but they:

Hack.
Scam.
Work 12 hours a day, rest 1 day a week.
Do Lyft as well.

You can average 1200 a week plus them tips (if you know how to scam them), referrals/promos and whatnot to a total of ~1500.

Is it worth it, is the question.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> Anyone?


Travis does... No wait make that 4 million.


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

To take home that much you need to drive 10,000 miles. Smh


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Scoom said:


> This was a couple of weeks ago, but with bonuses


What's "promotions"?


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> Net after gas, tolls, repairs, maintenance, insurance, depreciation. You have to factor in all the costs. I estimate my cost to be around 14 cents per mile.


Then you are miscalculating.
I drive an old cheap economy car that I am optimistically depreciating at 2 cents a mile. Cheap to insure, maintain, register, inspect, clean, repair, camera, seat covers, gas, etc and my calculations are 19 to 22 cents a mile (fluctuate).
Tolls????
They should be taken out directly pre-expense and not be part of the "cost per mile" calculation as they are simply passed from pax to Uber/Lyft to you to toll authority. 
At $2 a gallon and 40 miles a gallon (who and where gets it that good???) , gas alone is 5 cents a mile. And you other costs including tolls and depreciation add up to 9 cents a mile?? BS.


----------

